# Diesel vs kero



## gysgtdchsr7292 (Oct 30, 2008)

Can you used diesel fuel in a Kerosene heater? Or off road use only Diesel?


----------



## PorkChop (Nov 3, 2008)

gysgtdchsr7292 said:


> Can you used diesel fuel in a Kerosene heater? Or off road use only Diesel?


It will smell very bad, and depending on the additives it might be toxic. It'll probably soot things up too. On the other hand take it outside and try it.

I'll stick with kerosene.


----------



## gysgtdchsr7292 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Thanks*

I think you might be right about additives. I'll stick with Kero.


----------



## Jerseyzuks (Oct 13, 2008)

There are specific heaters that will run on just about anything (diesel, kero, home heating oil, jet fuel, etc)

We have had a few shop heaters like that


----------

